# ESP Custom Shop. Any real world customers?



## BradleyWilloughby (May 12, 2012)

Anybody on here have experience with the ESP custom shop? I've really been wanting one and I'm halfway to what I'm wanting (before I change my mind again, hahaha). Basically, what I'm wanting to know is general price range for a custom and how long it would take. I know it would be different depending on the build and options, but I just want the most common price range. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 12, 2012)

The ESP custom shop built guitars are exceptional but you will be paying for the quality. 
You'll be looking at anywhere between $4k right up to $10k and beyond when you have some more extravagant features. Production times are generally between 1-2 years. 
Make sure it's something you really want and plan to keep because you will lose a lot selling it second hand.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 12, 2012)

I can see that the money that goes for a custom ESP will be well worth it, but 1-2 yrs. waiting time? That's quite a long time.


----------



## littledoc (May 13, 2012)

I think that unless you're getting something really far out (like this), you're better off just sticking to the production models. Or, for the same or less than you'd spend on a custom ESP (and in less time), you could get something like a fully custom Vik which in my opinion is a superior, more unique and more beautiful guitar. 

In terms of things like the quality of the fretwork, the woods, the finishes, etc. etc., there are diminishing returns... you can easily end up paying vastly more money for negligible bumps in quality. Many people have a hard time telling the difference between LTDs and ESPs in tone or feel, and don't think a custom would exist on some other plane of reality above all other axes. Plus, if you decided in a year that you didn't really care for it as much after the honeymoon phase wore off, you're SOL on resale value.


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 13, 2012)

What are the specs you're thinking of going with?
Here's something to consider which will be cheaper and faster. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/de...imited-run-6-7-string-guitars-axe-palace.html
He can pretty much have any STD series customized to a degree.


----------



## mikernaut (May 13, 2012)

ESP's custom shop does great work but is probably one of the more expensive shops. I had a custom camo Horizon done a couple years back and it was $4.5k. It took alittle over 1 year to get, but that is typical for alot of custom shops. Communication was pretty minimal and vague. The guitar does play great but there are a few things I wish they would have asked/communicated about to totally nail. If you can find something you like that is close used you will save alot of money.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 13, 2012)

This dude has one. Sexy as hell too 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/158447-ngd-esp-special-order-ftw.html

Or rather he did...looks like he sold it on another forum.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 13, 2012)

Rock4ever said:


> This dude has one. Sexy as hell too
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/158447-ngd-esp-special-order-ftw.html
> 
> Or rather he did...looks like he sold it on another forum.



I'm pretty sure thats a special order, not a custom shop, no?


----------



## glpg80 (May 13, 2012)

I also have a special order with a custom shop M-II neck for a different profile. I also changed the colour to snow white which is not offered in the states, only in Germany/Europe/Japan.

Build time was 1.5 years. I paid in full in august of 2009 and did not receive it until March-April of 2011. It takes 8 weeks alone for ESP USA to receive it (6 weeks by boat) in California before shipping it to your dealer who then checks for damages and proper setup to your recommendations before shipping it to you.

Communication with your dealer is all you will have, and that will be vague as communications to Japan will be limited on a need-to-know basis - basically checking to make sure it is built to your specs. If you do not hear anything that is good - it means they did not/have not fucked it up. 

Communication is hard, they fubared mine badly the first time with a neck-through maple/rosewood M-II in snow white which is not what i ordered, so the process had to be repeated about half way through. I could have taken the rosewood FB M-II for the same price as the maple FB/Neck at no additional cost but turned it down - their maple necks are that good/worth it.

Their customer service is top notch, their warranty is top notch, build quality is top notch, and they work to serve the customer. All of that is worth the extra piece of mind to me. I do not regret going ESP for my special custom/custom shop order.


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (May 13, 2012)

Thanks to people for answers! 1.5 years? Jeez. I really didn't think it would be that long. I wasn't going to go too extravagant. Basically an M 7 String with DiMarzio pickups and a quilt maple top, natural finish all over. And Floyd Rose just put out the Pro 7 model, so I was looking into that, as well. I put all the info that I wanted into the custom quote form and it rounded out to $7800.


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 13, 2012)

BradleyWilloughby said:


> Thanks to people for answers! 1.5 years? Jeez. I really didn't think it would be that long. I wasn't going to go too extravagant. Basically an M 7 String with DiMarzio pickups and a quilt maple top, natural finish all over. And Floyd Rose just put out the Pro 7 model, so I was looking into that, as well. I put all the info that I wanted into the custom quote form and it rounded out to $7800.



it'll be a little less when you pass it by a dealer


----------



## Augminished (May 13, 2012)

If I remember currently, it could have been schecter, they only have two guys in there custom shop now. I heard this from a dealer that orders esp customs all the time. This could be wrong info as I have never dealt with ESP myself but it could explain the time frames.


----------



## sell2792 (May 13, 2012)

ESP's custom shop stuff is sick, but for the money and time I think their are a lot better options.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (May 13, 2012)

This might be your thing:

ESP CUSTOM SHOP M-Seven Black 26.25 Scale 7-String Electric Guitar


----------



## glpg80 (May 13, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> it'll be a little less when you pass it by a dealer



Yes and no, dealer quoted me 8 months on mine haha. Realistically 1 year for production + 2 months for shipping and that is the bare minimum.

All i wanted was a snow white paint job and a different neck contour on a bolt on neck. Still took a while.


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (May 13, 2012)

ExhumedShadow said:


> This might be your thing:
> 
> ESP CUSTOM SHOP M-Seven Black 26.25 Scale 7-String Electric Guitar



Eh, no.


----------



## Necris (May 13, 2012)

1 1/2 years isn't long at all for a custom, there are some builders with a _waiting list_ that long or longer. And the price shouldn't be a surprise, you're not paying for a production model with some tweaks, you're paying for a guitar built from the ground up to your specs.


----------



## dooredge (May 13, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> ESP's custom shop stuff is sick, but for the money and time I think their are a lot better options.


 

^This.

I priced a custom shop order on the Schecter website a few months back. I was blown away by the price. I don't remember the exact figure but was > $4000. I don't mind a wait at all, but I think for the money you could find just as nice a guitar made by Carvin & others. 

I do love ESP guitars though. The NGD link to that blue ESP Eclipse above is sick.


----------



## BradleyWilloughby (May 14, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> it'll be a little less when you pass it by a dealer



I thought it probably would be.


----------



## Crowned (May 14, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I can see that the money that goes for a custom ESP will be well worth it, but 1-2 yrs. waiting time? That's quite a long time.



no it's about 8-12 months


----------



## IB-studjent- (May 14, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> Yes and no, dealer quoted me 8 months on mine haha. Realistically 1 year for production + 2 months for shipping and that is the bare minimum.
> 
> All i wanted was a snow white paint job and a different neck contour on a bolt on neck. Still took a while.



I'm talking about the price


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 14, 2012)

Yeah you can get more out of you money going to smaller luthiers but then there's always risk, you never know if they'll pull a Roter/Sherman/BRJ/Woods/etc...with a custom shop guitar from esp you at least know you won't get scammed.


----------

